# Mother's Day



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Any present ideas for sunday ??

i buy flowers every year   
would just like to get something different


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Ha im getting off lightly this year my mum will still be in Oz ,missed her birthday aswell ,jes im saving a fortune    but i honestly would rather she was here.Would you Mum like a treatment in a spa or something like that ,my mum loves facials etc.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

what kind of things does ur mum like??  my mum loves eating out and getting a pamperin session!!  dh would drop us off and pick us up so we could have a few spritzers!!!! hope next year all us lovely ladies will be gettin spoilt!!

lmkxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Was thinking a facial in the local beauticians or a show in the grand old opera ?


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Ladyhex, I agree with the girls, a nice facial or manicure,  I have 2 brothers we just put in together, so flowers (as always) a treatment, and for extra brownie points for me   I always get her a wee bear or cushion.......last one I got said, 'a mothers heart is a place where her children always have a home' she loves all that stuff  .

But the biggest thing we give is our time, my mum is a widow and can get lonely, so we'll take her for a drive, stop for fish 'n' chips and ice-cream, just to Bangor or somewhere(not a busy restaurent (sp?)) then walk round the Lighthouse at Donaghadee, we talk about the old days and the days to come, it costs very little but means a lot, we have a laugh and wind her up about being forgetful, truth is we get as much fun as she does and we take a couple of pics and make some memories, so thats what I'll be doing .


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Babypodwer ~ your mum will have a lovely mothers day   fish and chips you couldn't beat it with a big stick lol 
Good old Bangor by the sea lol

cheers for all the replies


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

i think a great idea is a gift voucher for a particular shopping centre and then my mum can shop in whatever shop she likes!!!!!!!!!


----------

